# Brown Spots on Java Fern



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

My java fern has ugly brown spots on the leaves. Does anyone know what causes this and how to treat it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

My guess maybe old growth. I trim out those leaves.


----------



## Paytertot (Jul 16, 2012)

What kind of java fern? If its just the regular old java fern, do those leaves have little daughter plants on the top? I'd so I'd say its just that time for them to come off and be planted on their own.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

pam916 said:


> My java fern has ugly brown spots on the leaves. Does anyone know what causes this and how to treat it.


Are they small circles on the underside of the leaves?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's just the mother plant leafs being consumed to make new baby plants, nothing to worry about.


----------

